# steve nash and the new fashion trend



## OHHYEAH (Mar 27, 2005)

Steve Nash, point guard for the Phoenix Suns has become a fashion icon with his long greasy hair style. It is changing the way we look at hair styles in the NBA.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

:laugh: Great first post.....I don't see Nash's hair cut starting a fashion trend anytime soon. Thats for sure..


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I have long wondered why Stevie does not just get a good haircut. I'm not sure when he started sporting that look.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

nah, I think bald and fro are still the options.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

You guys are just jealous.
:biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> You guys are just jealous.
> :biggrin:


Who? Me? My fiancee loves my full head of hair. Sometime this week we are going to cover up the gray with Just For Men. It works wonders.

G-Force


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I have long wondered why Stevie does not just get a good haircut. I'm not sure when he started sporting that look.


You know what... I am asian and asian people love those long-hair, cool style. While most of the basketball players think Steve and Dirk have "bad" hair, we asians love that kind of hairstyle! It's so cool to see their hair flying in the air when they run/jump. lol But now Dirk comes back to his "normal" look. 

Anyway... I guess it's a cultural difference.


----------



## reunitedirkandnash (Mar 27, 2005)

Nashes hair is unique. It would be boring to have hair like every other player in the NBA, same with Dirk(although he cheats and cuts it every so often)


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, Nash really stands out in the court with that hair. His head also looks much bigger and you can easily identify him from far out.


But I dont know about you guys, but when they zoom into close-ups on nash, he always fixes his hair behind his ear, everytime I always think he should wear a head band or something... doesnt affect his game however.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ben's Fro is hair style #1 in the NBA!
#2 gotta be Allen Iverson's Corn Rows!

a few years back Moochie's Fro was soo funny!


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

I dont think Nash will start any kind of a trend but his hair a welcome change from the 1 or 2 ways most players wear their hair. Nash is a unique player in a lot of regards-playing style, hair, background etc. Like when he wore a "drop 3's not bombs" shirt to the nba allstar pregame a couple years back. he doesnt care what other people think and i think that sets a good example. So in conclusion i think nash's hair style is cool, but i hope it doesnt start any trends.


----------

